# Lice/mites treatment?



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank goodness I have weekends off - it is the only time I get to see my goats in the full light in winter time. Today I found that they have lice or mites. I have been searching here and on dairygoatinfo for information about the options to treat for external parasites. I have one pregnant doe and a week old baby in the mix to treat as well as the rest of the herd.

It looks like ivermectin is one choice, but how SQ or injected and how much?

Or I can dust, but with what and how much?

Also will I need to treat the pen too?


----------



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

Oops, I meant SQ or oral on the ivermectin. I should also mention that these are cashmere goats and I will need to shear them in March.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

When I had barn mites last year I used DE. I rubbed it on their legs and back and sprinkled it in their bedding...seemed to work great!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would not give the week old baby anything orally & most of the topicals I believe are still too strong for a week old kid. I would use the DE on the baby. How bad are they? Is it down to bare skin & scabbing, etc.? There is some stuff called Cylence that works great but not for the little one or You could go with a cattle pour on from TSC but still be careful if using it on the baby. I would only use topical stuff on the doe right now to since she is PG. How far along is she?


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Cattle pour on works great for mites.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

biting or sucking? I have biting lice problems and the systemic anthelmentics won't work its got to be something topical for them, they just eat the dead goat skin and stuff (and are there fore not quite as worrisome as sucking lice) and so dosing them with ivermectin or something just doesn't work. I have recently used adams flea and tick spray and so far prefer that to the dust. I don't feel like I ever get the dust on them it just blows away. if you have access to a micro scope they are easy to tell apart..... and kinda freaky.... be prepared to get a case of the eeby jeebys.

http://www.goatbiology.com/lice.html


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Speaking of dust....

Make sure you delouse the barn, stalls, feed areas. This is a step that most folks forget. 

Get some Seven garden dust. They sell it at any garden center.
On a day when they can be out of the barn all day. Clean all the stalls up, scrub up any manure and lime the floor. Take the seven dust and spread it everywhere you can. 
Be sure to use a dust mask for yourself. Let it stay for a few hours. Then go back and sweep out the leftover. Don't get it into their bedding, feed, water or, hay. We delouse a the farm buildings at least once a year for maintenance. Generally just before they go to a new structure. For instance in the spring before I move the goats to the summer pasture I clean and delouse the loafing shed.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

You can buy Buhach and use it if you want something with a little less chemical additives. IIRC, it is 100% pyrmethrin. I have not used it, but have heard it works wonders without all the concerns of the petroleum in the pour-on products. Might be another one of those things that varies by region, though.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> Speaking of dust....
> 
> Make sure you delouse the barn, stalls, feed areas. This is a step that most folks forget.
> 
> ...


Don't know about goats, but 5% Sevin dust is safe for almost any animal, including cats and rabbits, that tend to be more sensitive to things than most animals. (Sevin is now sold in a stonger version, 10% I think, the 5% works so well, that I would not use the stronger stuff or an internal parasitacide for something like lice) Like Stan says, you should dust around bedding etc. while the animals are outside or they will simply re-infest.


----------



## sunshinemama_k (May 21, 2008)

I have the same problem. I just got back from TSC and couldn't find the Cylence here. Do you mean Ivermectin cattle pour on, when you say cattle pour on. It seems there are several different cattle pour ons and since my does are bred I want to make sure I get it right. Thanks a bunch.


----------

